# School of Rock



## Bender (Jun 25, 2007)

It was played earlier yesterday on Cartoon Network anybody watched it? 

My favorite line: "Look you just have really awesome kids and if they were my kids I'd be proud and they,ve just touched me and I'm pretty sure I touched them."  

Everyone else: O_O ..........OMG he touched our children!


----------



## belias (Jun 25, 2007)

i seen this movie before. it okay, with some funny parts.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 25, 2007)

they had to edit it right cause dont they say hell and ass....as well as talking about being drunk??


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2007)

Kieren said:


> they had to edit it right cause dont they say hell and ass....as well as talking about being drunk??



They do... they didn't.

CN isn't really heavy about that type of stuff. Any movies they show they show uncut, like Men in Black.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 25, 2007)

...I liked it before my 7th grade springfield trip and the teachers started singing and dancing to the movie when we were in the bus. It was creepy...but besides that it's not a bad movie.


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 26, 2007)

Seen before. Not on CN. 

It's okay.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

I saw it on CN a few days ago, but I only caught it halfway through so I was lost for a bit. But that touching the kids line was the best one in the movie. :rofl


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jun 26, 2007)

Ive seen that movie.. a ... well.. more times than i can count.. i have been called jack black numeruos times.. people say i look and act like him..


----------



## Nico (Jun 26, 2007)

It's some of Jack Black better work. I wonder if he will do some more serious movies.


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2007)

Nico said:


> It's some of Jack Black better work. I wonder if he will do some more serious movies.



Anyone seen his film the Pick of destiny?


----------



## 8 GATES (Jun 28, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It was played earlier yesterday on Cartoon Network anybody watched it?
> 
> My favorite line: "Look you just have really awesome kids and if they were my kids I'd be proud and they,ve just touched me and I'm pretty sure I touched them."
> 
> Everyone else: O_O ..........OMG he touched our children!



I remember it was last friday from now.The guy ws not really a teacher, he was just trying to get a head start on the battle of the bands.


----------



## Senzur (Jun 28, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Anyone seen his film the Pick of destiny?



I saw that, freakin hilarious, so was School Of Rock. "Lets get out there and melt some faces! "


----------



## i luv blue (Jun 28, 2007)

i have the movie it's funny. thats my favorite part too.


----------



## Yoshikage (Jun 28, 2007)

ah... School of Rock.
good movie, seen it like half a dozen times.
very funny, and good music too.


> Now raise your goblet of rock!


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 28, 2007)

That song he sings about the rent is fucking awesome.


----------



## Trias (Jun 28, 2007)

A Jack Black classic, imho, a very funny and good movie. Never bores you when watching it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 28, 2007)

Everytime it comes on i find myself watching it. I love watching the ending.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jun 29, 2007)

I love this movie and I don't think I'll ever get tired of it. There's quality music and it's funny as hell.

"They've got a rare blood disease"
"Really? What's it called"
"What's it called? Um... _stickittothemong...niosis_"


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 29, 2007)

it was actually STICKITTOTHEMAN...NEOSIS


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 29, 2007)

Didn't catch it on CN but saw it before, very funny movie. Definitely a great 'classic rock' homage.


----------



## Starber (Jun 29, 2007)

I saw this movie awhile ago. It was pretty funny, if I remember.


----------



## Intrepid (Jun 30, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> My favorite line: "Look you just have really awesome kids and if they were my kids I'd be proud and they,ve just touched me and I'm pretty sure I touched them."
> 
> Everyone else: O_O ..........OMG he touched our children!



yup my favorite line too. That and him telling the parents he taught the kids Latin and 1337. I actually have the file in avi, if anyone wants. 

the movie is always one of my fav. because I got my first kiss during the movie.


----------



## Radharn (Jul 1, 2007)

I just love this movie! I've seen it so many times.


----------



## Yozakura` (Jul 2, 2007)

I watched it on CN. Then I went out and bought the DVD the next day. ^^ Love it.


----------



## YellowFlash23 (Jul 2, 2007)

I like watching it, just not on CN, because they edit stuff out. It's funny, one of the movies I enjoy watching and getting a good laugh from.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jul 2, 2007)

Hate that movie. I'm not a very humoristic person, so it annoys me.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jul 3, 2007)

I love it...I love music, I love kids who are interested in music, and in general, I love Jack Black...it was an awesome movie on so many levels.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 21, 2008)

I rewatched it yesterday, just for the nostalgia. Awesome Jack Black classic but the part that was the coolest was that the kids are the ones who played the instruments also instead of just acting over it.


----------



## stardust (Nov 21, 2008)

_I adore this movie. 

Have it on DVD and everything, lawls. The soundtrack is amazing, and my favorite part of the movie is the montage when they're gearing up to the gig, and 'My Brain is Hanging Upside Down' is playing. Gives me awesome chills every time._


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 22, 2008)

yep definitely an awesome movie....just had to go out and buy this one.....had a very nice plot with constant laughs throughout the movie (gotta love Jack Black's sarcastic humor )...and it was amazing how all those kids could act so well too...just a straight up classic!..


----------



## Sen (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw it when they showed it on TV.  I was surprised because I didn't think I would like it, but I actually enjoyed it.  I loved some of the jokes and I liked the ending too (I love those kind of endings, lol).


----------

